# HELP! Compaq nx9005 RAM Erweiterung?



## MiTx (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier folgendes (massiveres) Problem:

eine Bekannte hat genug von Ihrem kreuzlahmen Compaq nx9005 Notebook. Ein Blick in den Systemmanager ergab auch schnell einen der Flaschenhälse:

*Lediglich 1 Speicherriegel mit 256MB vorhanden -.-
*​
Also flux ein Blick ins online Handbuch, 2*512MB DDR333 SO-DIMM (Kingston ValueRAM) bestellt, installiert... *piep*, Lichtlein an, Lichtlein aus, Endlosschleife...

*Speicher tut nicht. MemTest ergab keine Fehler.*​
Nachdem ich ein paar Foren gewälzt hatte, bestellte ich 2*512MB DDR266 (Apacer) Riegel. Zur Sicherheit noch ein Biosupdate gemacht auf die aktuelle Version 1.60 und trotzdem werden die Riegel nicht erkannt, bzw. starten nicht damit.

*Jetzt zum Kuriosum:*

Wenn ich den alten Speicher verwende und eins von den 512er Modulen, bootet das Notebook normal. Windows und Bios erkennen und nutzen allerdings weiterhin standhaft nur 256MB, bzw. das, was die integrierte Grafik (shared Memory) davon übrig lässt.

CPU-Z erkennt den 512er Riegel! SPD wird angezeigt. Nur nutzen kann ich die verdammten Dinger nicht und booten ist mit dem Speicher auch unmöglich.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe, dass hier jemand eine Lösung parat hat. Ich habe sämtliche Kombinationen ausprobiert (andere Steckplätze, verschiedene Kombis aus den einzelnen Riegeln...) und nichts bewegt die Riegel zur Mitarbeit. 

HELP!!!!
​


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2009)

aber 512MB-riegel sollen laut HP möglich sein?


----------



## MiTx (15. Mai 2009)

richtig... da liegt ja der sprichwörtliche Hund begraben. Ich komm nicht dahinter, wo der Fehler liegen könnte -.-


----------



## MiTx (18. Mai 2009)

hat nicht noch jemand von euch eine Idee oder Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2009)

wüßte nix - is der RAM denn offiziell als kompatibel genannt, oder hast du einfach einen geholt, der vom takt her passt?

vlt. gibt es ein BIOSupdate bei compaq?


----------



## MiTx (18. Mai 2009)

BIOS update hab ich gemacht (aktuellste Version, die ich finden konnte was KAM 1.60) und der Kingston Speicher wurde von meinem Großhändler als kompatibel verkauft. Leider hab ich bei HP keine Kompatibilitätslisten finden können...

Googel konnte mir auch nichts befriedigendes bieten...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2009)

könnte halt am RAM liegen, aber genau sagen kann ich es auch nicht...


----------



## MiTx (18. Mai 2009)

kk... Danke trotzdem. Ich bestell jetzt noch mal woanders (wesentlich teureren) "kompatiblen" Speicher... bin ja mal gespannt.


----------

